# I got an early birthday present last night.



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

My wife let me buy a 75G tank from a Kijiji ad. It came with a good assortment of Malawi africans, including a breeding colony of Yellow Labs, the breeding pair and at least 10 juveniles of various sizes, and others including possibly "red by reds" that are a uniform orange color all over, and body shape very much like Neolamprologus leleupi except they are vivid orange, and have larger eyes.

The original owner gave me half a bucket of NLS Cichlid food. I keep hearing this is the best food. Should I keep feeding this food permanently to this tank of cichlids? I will get pictures up soon, I'd like some help with positive ID of the other inhabitants, I'm 100% certain on the Lab.Ceruleus, but not any of the others. 

There's a white "mbuna" looking fellow with "blushing" color around the gills (reddish, tint from the blood showing through like a blushing angel). There is no blue or any other color on the fins, he's entirely white except the blushing around around the gills. No dots, spots or other details. Head has a small lump but nowhere as pronounced as a frontosa.

There's two of the "blue/black stripey" cichlids, I shall need to get a photo to get help with the I.D. as I think there must be three dozen species like them.

W


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

New Life Spectrum is probably one of the best food products on the market.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

NLS all the way, the difference is VERY noticeable. I feed my fish NLS exclusively as a staple (except the bns because nls doesn't have an algae wafer) and only occasionally supplement with some live or frozen food and the fish are always in their best colours and spawning regularly. I feel like people who don't feed NLS are cheating themselves out of nicer looking, healthier fish.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Congrats on the new tank Warren & Happy advance Burpday !


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Where's the best place (lowest price) to buy the big buckets of NLS?

W


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Probably, from local suppliers. John (Surgarslider from (PN) have then in decent prices).

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I'd love to look into the flake version of NLS. 'Sugarglidder' is John's correct name at PN, bought 6 pounds of fishfood from him before.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

DaFishMan said:


> I'd love to look into the flake version of NLS. 'Sugarglidder' is John's correct name at PN, bought 6 pounds of fishfood from him before.


I got some from Y2KGT to try out. Fish seem to like it! So next time John is in town I will pick some up. I heard they also have semi sinking pellets. I'd like to try those out too.


----------

